
A better way to decide “Where for lunch?” with Sujjest - SujjestJeff
https://medium.com/@sujjest/a-better-way-to-decide-where-for-lunch-5e4bd157a0a4
======
dustinmoris
Soon we are going to have an app for everything.

1\. First we will be using an app to find friends.

2\. Then another app to message friends.

3\. Then a third app to share photos with friends.

4\. Of course we want to share music with friends, yet via another app

5\. If I am having a long shit on the toilet and want to share this experience
with my friends in a way that doesn't persist forever then I'll be using
another app for that.

6\. If I want to meet up we'll be using an app to decide when

7\. Once we finally could work out the complexity of deciding when to meet up
(thanks to the great app designed to help us with this hugely difficult world
problem), then we'll be using another app to decide what we want to eat. We
100% need an app for that, because!

8\. Another app will navigate me from my home to our chosen place, because we
all selected the most inconvenient place to meet based on the great app which
has suggested it to us.

9\. But I'm not going there just old school. I have an app which will order me
a self driving car to get me there.

10\. Before we arrive we will use another app to quickly make a reservation.

11\. In the restaurant the first thing we need to do is to download and
install a new app which will allow us to order & pay for our food.

12\. Finally we are all sitting together and now we can get on with the real
nice things in life... sharing with each other all the other great apps we
recently discovered to "improve" our lives.

13\. Attention is at an all level high at about 1%, the other 99% we are being
busy to constantly respond to our 1000 app notifications. Our self driving car
needs tipping, our restaurant suggestion app wants a review on the Play Store,
another distant friend has just shared a video of them eating a really
exciting Avocado sandwich.

14\. I am so happy! My life was never better!

------
onion2k
The second person to sign up can just click any existing option that isn't the
one they entered and hit "decide it" to make that the winner before the other
participants arrive. Anyone who arrives later can 'disagree' by not clicking
the agree checkbox but there isn't a way to vote for a different option unless
I've missed something fundamental in the UI. I guess this would work if
everyone agrees to wait for the other people and then vote at the same time,
but if doesn't seem to work very well otherwise.

